# Lil' rough fish managment



## SULLI (Jun 27, 2010)

Started round dark shot till 12:30 didn't find em til bout 11 but man were they thick....ended with 113....fun night


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 27, 2010)

I hear YA! Glad ya'll had better luck than we  did the other night


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 27, 2010)

good job...what did yall do with em'...lol


----------



## SULLI (Jun 27, 2010)

leave it to you chucky to stir the pot.......lol  how'd the big 4 go


----------



## t.roberts (Jun 28, 2010)

what lake, we whent last night, should have killed around 30 or 40 atleast but only killed 2 only my 3rd time and it was on lanier


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 28, 2010)

sulli, don't ask chuck about the big 4, the hurt hasn't gone away!! sorry chuck, had too..

good shooting guys!!


----------



## SULLI (Jun 28, 2010)

yea i read the results didnt know at the time....hows the boat running


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 28, 2010)

motor runs good,,if we could keep the boat from smacking chit we'd be fine


----------



## SULLI (Jun 28, 2010)

yea your brother told me you just have trouble driving......lol


----------



## Hard Core (Jul 1, 2010)

SULLI said:


> leave it to you chucky to stir the pot.......lol  how'd the big 4 go


we got our butts kicked. We had 6th. No excuses except we made a bad call on hole # 1.


----------



## S Adams (Jul 1, 2010)

Keep the good work up!


----------

